# Now I know



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Hi guys, I've been here a while (obviously), but I am new to the Silvia. I must say the transition from a B12 sentra to an S13 is simply night and day. The Sentra is fun, but in a "Mr. Toad's Wild Ride" kind of way. The S13 makes the driver feel confident, the power is on tap (well, what power there is), and the body feels good.

I love my Sentra, but the Silvia is my girlfriend on the side. She does stuff the Sentra won't (or can't). 

Anyways, I just wanted to say I understand the fasination with these cars.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Glad you got to experience that! Congrats on the s13!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome to the family. Have fun with it.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I drove it today to work, my god, Nissan hit the jackpot, the car is designed for driving! Everything in the cockpit that is important is within reach/in view, ergonomically is pretty good. Of course it could be bigger, but that's only because I'm a big dude, so maybe I need to lose weight to fit in the car.

I have the SE model, with the sunroof, power everything, no abs/vlsd/hicas/HUD though. This isn't going to be a drifter, so its nice to have amenities.


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

Congrats....but if I'm not misstaken you own a 240sx


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bII said:


> I drove it today to work, my god, Nissan hit the jackpot, the car is designed for driving! Everything in the cockpit that is important is within reach/in view, ergonomically is pretty good. Of course it could be bigger, but that's only because I'm a big dude, so maybe I need to lose weight to fit in the car.
> 
> I have the SE model, with the sunroof, power everything, no abs/vlsd/hicas/HUD though. This isn't going to be a drifter, so its nice to have amenities.


Hehe, that reminds of myself when I first got it. I was absolutely head-over-heels in love with my car. I can't wait to get it back on insurance this spring. Building up a car when you can't drive it is the best way because you're more motivated to actually finish the damned thing, not give in to the temptation to drive it, but it's hard like abstinance.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Startours7 said:


> Congrats....but if I'm not misstaken you own a 240sx


wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------

